# Bericht: EU will Terrorfahndern Zugriff auf Bankdaten ermöglichen



## Newsfeed (20 Juli 2009)

Die EU-Kommission plant laut einem Zeitungsbericht, sensible Finanzinformationen aus einem neuen Rechenzentrum des Finanznetzwerks Swift US-amerikanischen Behörden zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

